# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Как научиться принимать свои недостатки?

## Anna7

Как можно принять себя, даже если ты ужасный человек?

Мне кажется, что я очень плохая. Поэтому и жить не хочется. Пробовала меняться, ничего не меняется!! :Mad: 

Это очень больно - находиться в таком конфликте с собой и ненавидеть себя. 

Если я не могу радоваться жизни и обеспечить себе стиль жизни, который бы мне подходил, кто я тогда. И люди меня не ... не хотят со меной общаться. Мне трудно осознать, почему именно.

Понимаю, что надо принять себя и только тогда будет прогресс. Но как это сделать?
Особенно когда вокруг люди тебя ненавидят. Мне даже порой трудно понять, заслужила ли я эту ненависть, или просто они так общаются с миром и с другими. Трудно отделить реальные свои какие-то промахи от абсолютной плохости, из-за которой ты заслуживашь только смерть и ничего хорошего. Может это мой депресняк так влияет... 

У меня социофобия. Но я пробовала общаться. Не знаю теперь, какие выводы делать. 
Девчонка, с которой я познакомилась по инету, и мы встретились потом в реале, теперь не хочет со мной общаться. Просто пропала совсем. Я ее не обижала. Но что-то ей не подошло. 

А давняя знакомая сказала мне, что я ей больше не нужна. Все это после поездки к ней в гости, когда она накурилась и хотела чтобы я смотрела с ней ее фильмы всю ночь. А я устала и сказала ей об этом и ушла из ее дома давольно внезапно, как ей показалось. Теперь не дружит. 
Эх, если бы я не показала эмоции а осталась до утра (пусть и не смотрела бы с ней кино ее), а потом с улыбкой бы распрощались. 

И так со всеми случается - что-то ломает отношения навсегда. И общий знаменатель всех этих соц. обломов - я. 

Очень тяжело, я просто не понимаю, что со мной не так. И жить мотивации мало. 

Подскажите, плз. что тут можно поделать, чтобы сдвинуть с мертвой точки такую ненависть к себе. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*Анна* , вот ты привела пример двух своих случаев ... А думаешь у обычных людей такого не бывает ? что кто-то с кем-то  познакомились не сошлись характерами и перестали общаться ...да еще как бывает ,и это нормально ... просто надо знакомиться ,столько сколько захочется и в итоге остаются в друзьях,те кто вам действительно подходит...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Анна вот я например тебе второй раз уже пишу в личку с попыткой начать общение ,спрашиваю зайдешь ли в аську.. а ты никакой реакции.. что мне может тоже сделать вывод что все меня игнорируют ? 
Еще я спрашивала на какой такой специальности ты учишься которая тебе очень нравится..а ты не ответила..

----------


## mikki

очень знакомо....часто бывают ситуации, что общаешься-общаешься с человеком, потом не в силах в какой-то момент сдержать эмоции и срываешься....после чего общение может сойти на нет. после чего долго переживаешь....и самое главное, что нет сил подойти и сказать, что не права...наверное, надо учиться понимать других людей...

----------


## Игорёк

Их не надо принимать, надо над ними работать и по возможности исправлять. (тему не читал)

----------


## mikki

> Их не надо принимать, надо над ними работать и по возможности исправлять. (тему не читал)


 эх, еще бы кто сказал, как исправлять )

----------


## Anna7

Ищущая Печали, я тебе в личку отправила ответ. 

mikki, так и бывает. только здоровые люди не зацикливаются на таких моментах и продолжают дальше жить, общаться. потому что у них самооценка адекватная. и они адаптированы в социуме более менее.

а я никак не могу себя натренировать радоваться жизни. и это заметно со стороны.

да и потом принять тот факт, что тебе придется многому учться, чтобы только стать адекватной, и ты отличаешься от всех давольно заметно... 
трудно это принять. 

ну а что остается. буду учиться, буду действовать. только результат не гарантирован . и это тоже удручает. 
попробую АДы.

----------


## Anna7

> эх, еще бы кто сказал, как исправлять )


 теоретически, все можно исправить, если приложить усилия и найти время. но это процесс такой нелинейный и кому-то легче будет,  а кому-то сложнее.

----------


## Amonimus

Слова, я минус и я горжусь этим приводят к полтому фаталу. У меня дистрофия суставов с детства и погнали > физкультурой я не занимаюсь, >>1 лодырь >1 проблемы в учёбе >2  проблемы со сздоровьем >2 больница <1.. >>2+1 провал на эказмене, армия, я ничтожество и буду уничтожен.
Я унылое говно и знаю это и нифига этому не рад. Но ничего не могу сделать. Поэтому и "верю в рейнкарнацию"

----------


## mikki

> А это не всегда помогает.Я вот прошу прощение когда это необходимо и что, в ответ у меня же прощение ни кто просить не будет,так как зачем у такой как я его вообще просить,да и прощать зачем.Так что это не всегда приводит к чему-то(


 если просить прощения с мыслью, что и у тебя должны попросить прощения - это, наверное, не совсем честно по отношению к другому человеку. то есть тут получается: что ты мне, я тебе. ведь мы просим прощения чаще для успокоения своей совести, считая, что поступили неправильно, а если другой человек не принял твое прощение и не считает нужным просить его сам, то это останется на его совести. в любом случае навязывать себя нельзя

----------


## mikki

> Ищущая Печали, я тебе в личку отправила ответ. 
> 
> mikki, так и бывает. только здоровые люди не зацикливаются на таких моментах и продолжают дальше жить, общаться. потому что у них самооценка адекватная. и они адаптированы в социуме более менее.
> 
> а я никак не могу себя натренировать радоваться жизни. и это заметно со стороны.
> 
> да и потом принять тот факт, что тебе придется многому учться, чтобы только стать адекватной, и ты отличаешься от всех давольно заметно... 
> трудно это принять. 
> 
> ...


 не знаю, насколько можно назвать здоровым человеком, который обидел-оскорбил другого и при этом прекрасно себя чувствует....даже животное просто так не причинит боль другому живому существу. а вот как раз умение задумываться на тем, что ты сделала не так и что надо исправить - это как раз более свойственно разумному здоровому человеку. слишком много в мире стало пофигизма, злости и ненависти, но ни в коем случае нельзя этому поддаваться и превращать свое сердце в камень

----------


## На себя страшно похожа

> Как можно принять себя, даже если ты ужасный человек?
> 
> Мне кажется, что я очень плохая. Поэтому и жить не хочется. Пробовала меняться, ничего не меняется!!
> 
> Это очень больно - находиться в таком конфликте с собой и ненавидеть себя. 
> 
> Если я не могу радоваться жизни и обеспечить себе стиль жизни, который бы мне подходил, кто я тогда. И люди меня не ... не хотят со меной общаться. Мне трудно осознать, почему именно.
> 
> Понимаю, что надо принять себя и только тогда будет прогресс. Но как это сделать?
> ...


 Напиши свой адрес вконтакте) мне 17 и я, кажется, всю жизнь ищу единомышленника или просто глубокого человека) может, и подружимся))

----------

